# X-Mass what did you get



## ship (Dec 29, 2009)

Me, not much. What did you get?


----------



## MSLD (Dec 29, 2009)

i got a new Multi tool with the Rachet. also with a meter, T handle tightener, stage pin prong seperater, i think it makes coffee too.

o and i got a lunch pale


----------



## photoatdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Good catch :-D


----------



## Kelite (Dec 29, 2009)

Chainsaw Chaps!


----------



## Anonymous067 (Dec 29, 2009)

Custom molded in ear monitors!!!


----------



## Kelite (Dec 29, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> Custom molded in ear monitors!!!



Wow- someone likes you!

(And they want to be sure you hear them when they call, too!)


----------



## Anonymous067 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kelite said:


> Wow- someone likes you!
> 
> (And they want to be sure you hear them when they call, too!)



Granted I knew I was getting it because of the whole..."custom" part. haha.


----------



## GoboGuy (Dec 29, 2009)

i got a 20k grant for the theatre... yay!.. new board and more fun toys!


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 29, 2009)

GoboGuy said:


> i got a 20k grant for the theatre... yay!.. new board and more fun toys!


Make sure you let us know what you get with your grant.


----------



## Anvilx (Dec 29, 2009)

When ship said not much he meant it literally.


826NYC
Brooklyn Superhero Supply


----------



## PeytonJr (Dec 29, 2009)

Leatherman core; A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting, Second Edition; Concert Lighting, Third Edition.
somehow i knew i was going to get these. maybe it was the "oh, email me the link to those" part.
regardless, nicey-nice.
and i also got our etc revolutions to work finally


----------



## Anvilx (Dec 29, 2009)

PeytonJr said:


> maybe it was the "oh, email me the link to those" part.



Thats great!

I got:
Kershaw scallion
porter cable jigsaw
A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting, Second Edition (también)
The Backstage Handbook (my sister gave it to me and she thought it was some sort of "lighting almanac" ??? )
New safety glasses​


----------



## ship (Dec 29, 2009)

When I said not much, I was hoping for a 4.5" PC fixture from Major, kind of dissappointed as the rest of my lights are cleaned & wired and I was looking forward to another project on a light I don't have. Told my parents where to get it (the local to them college) and how much it was worth. Already coordinated the deal this past Spring but have not been able to get out there to get it. Instead my parents gave me a really nice black wool sweater that my Wife won't let me wear (other than on special occasions) because its dry clean only. (I mostly sit at a desk with two 1.5Kw heaters pointed at me... She is of course correct that I would trash it.) Dissappointment #2... Grahm gave me a T-Shirt with a Mustang car icon on it (I have a Honda.) Dissappointment #3.... She also gave me $100.00 which my Wife quickly took away from me so as to go into general funds. (Over budget for X-Mass.) Dissappointment #4... Also, a grab bag X-Mass wall hanger which is lame. Dissappointment #5. That was it, went away from my parents house with a sweater and T-Shirt plus a Christmas wall hanger decoration. My wife cleaned up on Christmas that night, got lots of stuff as with everyone else. Dissappointment #6, there just wasn't much to open.

Did get from my Wife "Lighting the Shakespearean Stage, 1567-1642" by Graves, should be interesting. That and a new Bosch router with plunge and normal base. (Needed another router now that I have a router table.) This amongst other more mundane but useful clothes she gave me. Those were nice and she took care of me well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wood chisels with a whole bunch of blanks to practice on.
A bunch of movies (Blade Runner 4 disc set, all 3 Underwold movies, The Fifth Element).
A bunch of candy including my favorite candy bar, Violet Crumble.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Dec 31, 2009)

The best thing I got was an ipod touch! Yay!! I had one before but it was stolen at my school! I also got $30 in itunes giftcards among other things.


----------



## samsathebug (Jan 6, 2010)

Black Carhartt overalls, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 2, black socks, tickets to Sasquatch! Music Festival (So I can drool over the pretty lighting equipment of course) and a pulaski..... 


I'm such a strange girl.


----------



## zuixro (Jan 6, 2010)

Among other things, I got a tool pouch to wear in the shop, a stainless steel sharpie, a new backpack, and a new soldering iron (Weller WES51, I absolutely love it!).


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 6, 2010)

zuixro said:


> Among other things, I got a tool pouch to wear in the shop, a stainless steel sharpie, a new backpack, and a new soldering iron (Weller WES51, I absolutely love it!).



How does the stainless steel rank in comparison to a regular sharpie? I saw it a few days ago when I was in office depot and was intrigued.


----------



## sem6727 (Jan 6, 2010)

PeytonJr said:


> Leatherman core; A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting, Second Edition; Concert Lighting, Third Edition.



Nice! I ordered Concert Lighting earlier today by coincidence. It looks like a good read. 

I got: 
Leatherman WAVE 
fingerless Iron Clad Gloves (ooo la la)


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 8, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> How does the stainless steel rank in comparison to a regular sharpie? I saw it a few days ago when I was in office depot and was intrigued.



I've had one a couple months now and they are as good as a standard sharpie. Biggest problem I have is it unscrewing in my pocket. Other than that, I love it. It's much sturdier overall and worth the extra money if yours don't walk.


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a smoke machine, some new mics (actually i bought those with money i got to say thanks for doing a gig - so its kinda a gift!), and a mult tool - FINALLY!


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jan 9, 2010)

I got $100,000 for my high school auditorium. Pretty decent I'd say but I won't see it for a couple more months. A new sound install (which the school never actually had.) and a new lighting install.


----------



## PeytonJr (Jan 10, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> I've had one a couple months now and they are as good as a standard sharpie. Biggest problem I have is it unscrewing in my pocket.



That sounds like a pretty big problem - as far as permanant markers go - to me.


----------



## zuixro (Jan 10, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> How does the stainless steel rank in comparison to a regular sharpie? I saw it a few days ago when I was in office depot and was intrigued.



Sorry for the delay. I love it. It's refillable, and it looks really nice. the tip seems to be a little sharper than your usual fine point sharpie. It would be nice if they had an ultra-fine tip refill. The cap clicks on and seals really well. I have heard that it doesn't work well if you are a leftie because it comes unscrewed, but I haven't had that problem (rightie).


----------

